# quando ersatzteile?



## Boki93 (7. November 2009)

Hi 
heute ist meine Quando VR Holhachsegebrochen (schnellspanner) gebrochen, bzw weiß ent ob heute aber heut hab ichs festgestellt beim Reifenflicken.
Wo bekomm ich den jetzt die Hohlachse her? welche nabe es genau ist weiß ich jetzt net nur:
Quando 
6loch für die Scheibe
Schnellspanner
und war halt an meinem Norco Bigfoot 09
Danke im vorraus
Mfg Boki


----------

